# Pseudotropheus demasoni died



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I got a Pseudotropheus demasoni on Saturday. He was doing great until an hour ago. I found him at the bottom of the tank. My water conditions are perfect. I haven't seen any of the other fish attacking him. It's unusual to me because in the past when I've lost a fish there are signs before like they are struggling to breathe, or have missing scales and tattered fins. I've never seen one just drop dead like this. What happened?


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Was this in the 29 gallon in your signature?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

jgrillout said:


> I got a Pseudotropheus demasoni on Saturday. He was doing great until an hour ago. I found him at the bottom of the tank. My water conditions are perfect. I haven't seen any of the other fish attacking him. It's unusual to me because in the past when I've lost a fish there are signs before like they are struggling to breathe, or have missing scales and tattered fins. I've never seen one just drop dead like this. What happened?


If you added it to the tank in your signature, the other fish probably ganged up on it and killed it. Adding just one fish to an established tank, even a Demasoni, is iffy, and, a 29 gallon tank is too small for the fish you have listed.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

What are you water parameters? Aggression could have been the cause even if you didn't see the fish being picked on.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

DutchAJ said:


> Was this in the 29 gallon in your signature?


Yes it is


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

Old Newbie said:


> jgrillout said:
> 
> 
> > I got a Pseudotropheus demasoni on Saturday. He was doing great until an hour ago. I found him at the bottom of the tank. My water conditions are perfect. I haven't seen any of the other fish attacking him. It's unusual to me because in the past when I've lost a fish there are signs before like they are struggling to breathe, or have missing scales and tattered fins. I've never seen one just drop dead like this. What happened?
> ...


Is the tank too small even though all of them 2 to 2.5 inches? I realize it's too small once they mature.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

james1983 said:


> What are you water parameters? Aggression could have been the cause even if you didn't see the fish being picked on.


pH = 8.0, Ammonia =0, Nitrite=0,Nitrate=0


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

jgrillout said:


> Old Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > jgrillout said:
> ...


I would say yes, it is too small. You have some potentially aggressive fish, and, they are at the size where they will start to show that aggression. I have 8 Red Zebra juveniles that size in a 40 gallon breeder that will be going to my local fish shop on tomorrow; I would not put a stray fish in there with them. They have all started to establish territories and defend them.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Are you sure nitrates are zero? Close to zero is great but unless you are changing 80% water daily, I find usually nitrates will register something (like 5). By the way, not saying the fish died due to a nitrate issue. Just saying in all my years of fish keeping I typically get some reading on nitrates and I am pretty faithful about water changes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your tank is cycled, you should have a nitrate reading.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

You are going to need a larger tank if you want to keep this type of fish long term. I would start making plans now. Your 29 gal. tank will make a great quarantine tank.
Deaths occur sometimes and the reason is never known.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Was that the blue juvenile Kenyi you posted in the ID section? That was not a Demsoni.

Now sometimes fish at the store are not that healthy to began with, and if added to a tank with poor water quality or a stressful situation a new fish can die suddenly.


----------

